

Docker and Windows Server, What does it mean for you? - scottpack
https://whiskykilo.com/docker-and-windows-server-what-does-it-mean-for-you/

======
clickbyclick
What does this mean for me? As someone involved in the space it means:

* Docker isn't going away anytime soon * All the big IaaS and PaaS players will be re-positioning to incorporate * That the pin has been pulled on the future acquisition

They are becoming too big to be solo... and I'm thrilled for their team.

